# After market CADPAT/MARPAT/ARMPAT Poncho Liners/Ranger Blankets, do they exist?



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2004)

I was wondering if these have hit the market yet, and of course in milspec only. Does anyone know? Since I'll be in Canada in about 9 more sleeps, I would like one of these to bring back.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## tacsit (22 Jun 2004)

Wesley, none of my contacts in the USMC are aware of any MARPAT ranger blankets in the system (though I imagine they might be in the T&E process, I have no info on that). ARMPAT is too recent and uniform fielding has not even begun yet so definitely no go on that. CADPAT ranger blankets are in the works but I have no further info other than that. They could be in the T&E phase with small groups, no clue.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jun 2004)

I thought there might be some milspec ones out already, and i guess I'll have to keep a watch for when they do. Anyways knowning how anal the CF is with their CADPAT, I guess no one will be willing to trade for an AUSCAM one for some time :'(.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jun 2004)

Wesley, where in Canada are you visiting?? Who will be the lucky Province?? As for Cadpat trades.. I dunno if you can find someone willing to part with a fourth set.. (My fourth set is a prototype so it's not up for trade, sorry.) Good luck!!


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jun 2004)

Sunny Saskatchewan! I arrive on 01 Jul (not a bad day eh!) in Regina. I am trying to trade if possible a CADPAT poncho liner for one of our AUSCASM ones. I have a couple, and ones un-issued. Pretty much identical in design to the US woodland ones, but again in AUSCAM.


Cheers,


Wes


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Jun 2004)

Honestly, I have not seen any CADPAT ones.. but I do have a woodland one at home.  Slowly but surely the CADPAT will cover everything we know in the Army, and then they will develop a "NEW!" type of camouflage and we'll have to start from square one all over again!!


----------



## Fusaki (26 Jun 2004)

Wheelers makes US style Ranger Blankets, and I'll bet you could pick up the issued ones at surplus stores.

I was issued a CADPAT Ranger Blanket last month when I turned in my sleeping bag liner, US Ranger Blanket, and Poncho. The CADPAT Blanket (I think the official name is the "sleeping bag liner")  is a pretty cool piece of kit. It is made of the same material as the US Ranger Blanket, has a zipper on the edges to make a sleeping bag, and a semicircle shaped zipper in the center to put your head through and wear it like a poncho.I just got back from a week long field ex and slept quite comfortably with just the CADPAT blanket zipped up like a sleeping bag inside my Bivy Bag. I'm not sure if you could pick this one up at surplus stores yet, but in my opinion its quite the improvement over the US Ranger Blanket.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jul 2004)

Sounds nice!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## tacsit (5 Jul 2004)

I just read that about 3000 CADPAT ranger blankets have been issued thus far. More are in the works.


----------



## tacsit (9 Jul 2004)

In more recent news I've learned that Drop Zone Tactical makes ranger blankets in OD and CADPAT. These have a full perimeter zip to zip the sides and bottom together into a lightweight sleeping bag and the fill is lamilite. Lamilite is the fill used in Wiggys sleeping bags and is considered to be literally one of (if not the) best synthetic filler on the market. Packs just as small as the regular ranger blankets, but much much warmer and way more durable. Retail prices for OD and CADPAT are $299 and $350 respectively. Military personel get a 20% discount off that. Yeah I know, I balked at the price myself when I first saw it, but when you think about the gain in warmth due to the lamilite, full zip, no head hole (like the new issue ranger blanket; say goodbye to any good buildup of heat), and the usual great durability of Drop Zone stuff it just might be worth it in the long run. I'm picking up one in CADPAT it's lookin like.


----------

